
OpenBSD gets a hypervisor - colinprince
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20151122214050
======
maxerickson
Yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10612226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10612226)

------
_RPM
Where I can view the source? Is there a source browser where I can see the
commit?

~~~
tedunangst
[http://cvsweb.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/cvsweb/src/usr.sbin/vmd/](http://cvsweb.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/cvsweb/src/usr.sbin/vmd/)

~~~
danellis
CVS? Seriously?

~~~
packetized
It's still a very widely used version control system, despite the popularity
of git. If it works (and well), why change it?

~~~
danellis
The "well" part is questionable. It's been many years since I used CVS, but I
recall things like branching and merging being much more tedious affairs.
People move on to things like Git not just because they're fashionable, but
because they're more productive. When I see a large project still using CVS,
it makes me wonder if there's some point trying to be made.

~~~
packetized
Presumably, part of it is related to licensing - OpenCVS being a BSD-licensed
tool.

------
tulku
cant wait to get some openbsd vm's spun up! great work and thx!

